

A First Guile Script - pmoriarty
http://logicgrimoire.wordpress.com/2012/08/25/a-first-guile-script/

======
davexunit
Cool little walkthrough of a basic Guile program. Guile needs more tutorials
and introductory material like this.

To build on that example, it might be cool to show off Guile's pattern
matching capabilities when you are checking the list of program arguments:

    
    
        (use-modules (ice-9 match))
    
        (match (program-arguments)
          ((_) (display "Not enough arguments\n"))
          ((_ file-names ...) (for-each do-stuff file-names)))
    

The 'match' macro is one of the most useful things I have ever learned to use.
No more car/cdr/cadadr/etc., just use match!

Edit: The title should be edited to say "(2012)", I think. I wasn't paying
attention and thought this was a new blog post.

~~~
melling
Guile has been included as a scripting language in gimp for years. There
should be lots of beginner material written for that.

[http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Basic_Batch/](http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Basic_Batch/)

~~~
gte525u
Gimp currently uses TinyScheme and SIOD was the interpreter before that.

~~~
davexunit
Really? That's a bummer. It's a GNU project, so it should be using Guile.

~~~
zem
as far as i can tell, guile's windows support is still an afterthought, which
limits its possible uses. it would definitely not to do have a posix-only
scripting language as the default in gimp, for instance.

------
agumonkey
Found this recently, pretty useful to start [http://draketo.de/proj/guile-
basics/](http://draketo.de/proj/guile-basics/)

